# Canadian Government Offers Children Free Ice Cream to Get Vaccine Without Parent's Consent



## win231 (May 25, 2021)

So ridiculous, it sounds fake.

Canadian Government Lures Children With Ice Cream To Take COVID Vaccine Without Parental Consent

"Ontario government wants itself - not parents or guardians - to be the final authority over your children's health decisions.

The Ontario government is enticing children with promises of free ice cream to get the experimental COVID-19 shot without parental consent.
You can’t make this stuff up.

Ontario’s University of Health Network is teaming up with community organizers to deliver Pfizer vaccines to children at a pop-up vaccine event at the Nathan Phillips Square this Sunday — and children are encouraged to do so even without their parents’ permission.

“Holiday news: our pop-up vaccine team is coming to Nathan Phillips Square for 12+ year olds this Sunday,” announced Harvard scientist Andrew Baback Boozary on Friday. “Social medicine kicker: free ice cream with the vaccine.”

Ontario’s provincial Health Care Consent Act states there is no minimum age to provide consent for vaccination and a child does not need external permission to receive one.

From The Star:

In York, those 13 and under require a parent or guardian to attend to give verbal consent, or they need to sign a consent form.

Peel Region had initially asked a parent or guardian to provide “informed consent,” when announcing appointments would be open Thursday to anyone 12 and older, in a press release Wednesday morning.

Later that day, the region changed its tune, saying approval was no longer needed. Peel told the Star this was to remove barriers.

Toronto Public Health said it will not be asking for parent or guardian approval, citing the Health Care Consent Act.

Dr. Saba Merchant, a pediatrician, also claimed children 12-15 don’t need their parents’ permission to take the COVID shot.

“If the child does not have an intellectual disability, then they definitely have the capacity and the ability to make that decision,” she said.

Given the extremely low risk COVID-19 poses to children, it’s unusual that the government is so keen to get children vaccinated.

Notably, the Pfizer mRNA vaccine was just recently approved by the U.S. Federal Drug Administration for Emergency Use for 12-15 year olds.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

I hope some lawsuits come about real fast.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Do you have a link win?

Never mind. I’ve got some 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/globaln...vid-19-vaccine-youth-consent-infants-act/amp/

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/vancouv...wcm/22f300bf-7cef-4ecf-8f5b-421b63945f60/amp/

https://winnipeg.ctvnews.ca/youth-c...-for-most-but-there-is-an-exception-1.5417412

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/beta.ctvnews.ca/local/atlantic/2021/5/18/1_5433701.html

https://edmonton.citynews.ca/2021/0...parents-permission-to-get-a-covid-19-vaccine/

https://www.toronto.ca/news/toronto...to-lead-youth-vaccination-efforts-in-toronto/

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/ottawac...wcm/b3516039-76e3-4e2e-a545-214d504f6b3b/amp/

https://www.gov.mb.ca/health/publichealth/cdc/div/about.html


----------



## Buckeye (May 25, 2021)

12 y/o old and up??  Shoulda used the pot option....


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

For anyone interested in the story, here is a link to it.

https://www.infowars.com/posts/cana...eam-to-take-vaccine-without-parental-consent/


----------



## Pepper (May 25, 2021)

No, no,@Aunt Marg the source "infowars" I think you might not like these folks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

Pepper said:


> No, no,@Aunt Marg the source "infowars" *I think you might not like these folks.*


What do you mean, Peps?


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Pepper said:


> No, no,@Aunt Marg the source "infowars" I think you might not like these folks.


I’ve got a few other resources above


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> 12 y/o old and up??  Shoulda used the pot option....


Sadly there’s some truth in that joke.


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’ve got a few other resources above


I don’t see them.


----------



## Pepper (May 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What do you mean, Peps?


Let your fingers do the walking to your keyboard & Google.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Let your fingers do the walking to your keyboard & Google.


Thanks, Peps.

Just learned something new today.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2021)

Jules said:


> I don’t see them.





Keesha said:


> Do you have a link win?
> 
> Never mind. I’ve got some
> 
> ...


There should be 8 links from various sources


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2021)

Thanks, @Keesha.  I’d heard of the lack of permission not always needed for 12+. 

I’m interested in the 


win231 said:


> The Ontario government is enticing children with promises of *free ice cream* to get the experimental COVID-19 shot without parental consent.
> You can’t make this stuff up.



What astounds me is that the name of a ‘young offender’ can’t be released to the public, no matter what their crime, murder included.  Are they old enough or not to make decisions.


----------



## win231 (May 25, 2021)

And I thought the free tickets to the Laker's game for getting vaccinated was......interesting.


----------

